# Google Sketchup



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Nov 2010)

Has anyone used this before?

I'm trying to enter my own measurements but i can not find a screen or tool that lets you, even in there videos i can't find away to enter my own dimensions for an object?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Nov 2010)

I've used it once or twice.

When you are drawing say a rectangle, Start by dragging it out. In the lower right corner of the screen you should see its dimensions shown in the Measurements box. Type the desired dimensions and hit Enter. If you are using the European keyboard, you'll end the dimensions as x;y. You don't click in the box before typing. If the background of that box is white, typing will automatically appear there.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Nov 2010)

Thank you, i saw that box and was clicking it for a cursor, many of times with no luck. Ill try tonight.

Thank you


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Nov 2010)

well? How did it go?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Nov 2010)

Your trick worked thank you. Got very annoyed with the designing. I teach Photoshop and am very used to adobe products so i drew each object separately then tried to move it into place. The snapping and auto interaction just messed everything up and i couldn't find an option to turn it off.

Any how i kept at it and using a tablet i got it where i wanted in the end.

I then went off to watch more videos on how to use it and realised the whole concept of sketchup was to draw one object and subtract sections using the push/pull tool.

Once again i know for next time.

I would post the design but its copyrighted, opps who said that hehe.

Not really its on my laptop at home and im in the office, ill pop it on later!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Nov 2010)

I have a tablet but I don't think it is very useful with SketchUp. A mouse with a center mouse wheel/button makes much more sense and is easier to use. Save the tablet for PhotoShop.

Actually, subtracting sections isn't the whole concept. It is a small part of it. You might find the videos at these links helpful. Here's a simple fern stand and this shows the drawing of Thomas Jefferson's book stand. As you'll see in those videos, there is actually very little subtracting done.

Also, as far as moving things around the the model space, you might find this and this will give you some ideas.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Nov 2010)

Here is the design







Thank you ill have Look through


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Nov 2010)

Our kid has a project at school to design and build a new type of vehicle that would solve some sort of traffic type problem, only being 8 we wanted a Helicar, it can fly out of traffic.

me being a kid and the school not stating a max size we will be making it large enough for him to fit into it. Working lights and blades to. Thought i would use this as a change to have another go at sketchup so here it is.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Nov 2010)

Looks like a fun time.

You've made a decent start at it.


----------



## spiderg (2 Jan 2011)

Hi

I'm new to the forum, in fact I'm new to the hobby of woodworking. I've got a good selection of tools which I've bought over the years with all good intentions, it's only now I've got the time and desire to get going. I'm now preparing to turn my 18' x 9' garage into a small workshop so I'm hoping to make some cabinets to sit my machines on. Let me be honest, my equipment is probably the cheapest, but I reckon it's a starter. I've got a table saw, mitre saw, planer, table router and bench drill, along with loads of hand tools, clamps etc.
What I've got requires some cabinets so from what I've read so far, designing is the basics of getting started.
First question, will this SU software allow me to make working drawings? I've just tried downloading the tutorial videos but can't, I'll keep trying but thought I'd ask this question to stop my curiosity getting the better of me.

Thanks
Gerry


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jan 2011)

Well hi Gerry and welcome to UKW.

To answer your question, SketchUp will allow you to make working drawings with as much detail as you care to put in. To see some excellent examples, check out brandy20's website and download one of his free plans. Also check out his tutorials as well as those at FineWoodworking.com. And watch the videos on the SketchUp.com website as well.

The basic things to remember are make components of every part you would make in the shop and work as precisely as you can. Of course there's lots more but that's a start.


----------



## brandy20 (3 Jan 2011)

Hi Gerry, and welcome to the forum.

SketchUp is a very good software for woodworking design. First of all, is free and then is quite simple to learn the basics. I started using it for my own woodworking plans and thanks to the wide community all over the world I had the possibility to improve my skills in using it.

So don't be scared to start using it, you'll always find someone ready to help you, also here in this forum. Dave is the reference for SketchUp, not only here but he's widely recognised to be the best SketchUp user for woodworking design.

It's up to you now! And don't forget to show us your WIP.

Luca


----------

